# Dream Acres Kidding Thread



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I think I put this in the wrong place- right now this is a waiting thread - lol
I know I am jumping the gun a bit but I am just so excited about having kids born. I only have 3 does to kid this year. We are still very small- My does are grade except for the Pygora does - My LaMancha buck is registered. - 

First up is Rosie: She is a 2 year old 2nd freshener. Last year I paid $30 for her in milk. Last year she had twin bucklings before I got her. This year she is bred to Mr. Tumnus my LaMancha buck.


Rosie will be at day 150 on March 25th


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Rosie has dropped some more and her udder continues to fill but it is not strutted yet--seems right on schedule. She seems to be carrying more in her barrel than out to the side but her belly measures 52 inches. Last year she had twin bucklings - tried to attache pix but keep getting invalid file. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will go right on time.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Rosie 9 more days - she seems to be carrying low and in her barrel?

day 150 3/25


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Lucy - elderly FF - oops breeding - my fencing kept the bucks in but she went under the fence. She is a Pygora bred to a LaMancha buck - nice spread between her pin bones - Today, however she was not feeling well, lethargic and off her feed. Ketones were trace. Gave her molasses, CMK, baking soda, and Complex B shot - seems better now and is eating the browse I picked for her. 

Day 145 3/29
Day 150 4/3


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Last but not least is Cuddle Bug my unicorn goat. She is a 3 year old FF LaMancha. We thought she was bred last year but it was a false pregnancy. Verified this year.

Day 150 4/3


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

update on Lucy- she feels much better this afternoon and is out browsing with the herd.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Glad Lucy if feeling better ! Get ready for KIDS


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Rosie - 7 days left
Lucie - 11 days left
Bug - 16 days left
no real changes Rosie fills a bit more every day


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

It's so exciting, isn't it? We've also got three girls waiting in the wings and keeping us on our toes. Whoo-Hoo!!!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Rosie has 4 more days - udder keeps filling but not strutted - today I noticed when she laid down she is bulging at her vulva and has a half inch gap to her lady parts. - minimal clear mucous - ligs and here again and gone again. pulling my hair out.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Ok it's official, Rosie is driving me crazy - no ligs for 24 hours, udder strutted on left side but not right, lady parts are so puffy and swollen can't hardly see her vulva but minimal clear to white discharge only - Day 150 in 2 days.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Come on Rosie!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Rosie had twin bucklings today - 12:40pm Cain @ 10# and 12:50 Abel 8#- I will get pictures up as soon as I can.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

These boys are half Saanen and half LaMancha - both look to have a few colored spots Cain's are brown and Abel's look black. I will get better pix when they are dry- Cain and Abel because they were chewing on each other before they could stand up. Both have stood and nursed within 30 minutes of birth. by the by Rosie never did have any amber discharge - she went right to baby bubble.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Awwww. Cute babies️


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

clean and dry - Cain (10#) is the wavy haired one and Abel (8#) is the smooth one


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Those boys look huge! Very long bodies and legs. Congrats on your beautiful boys!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

yeppers, we got the body type we were looking for but I really want does so these guys will be sold off. But Rosie and Tumnus do make pretty babies.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Mama love


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww that is cute


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

145 days for Lucy and Bug
The boys have a new game - they climb on the hay pile and then slide down -kinda ruins the hay but too much fun watching to care. lol


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Day 149 for BOTH Bug and Lucy - gawwwk


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Farrier will be here a 3pm to trim hooves on the 3 horses and the mule - I told the girls they must NOT go into labor while she is here! (think it will work?)


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations and good luck with the rest of your kidding


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

moaning - end of day 150 and NOTHING from either doe - My head is going to explode.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Both now on Day 152:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## cocosatyn (Mar 21, 2015)

Haven't seen these pix. Time for Bug and Lucy to have theres!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Day 154 uggg
Twins Cain and Abel are 2 weeks old today - 
Cain 23# and Abel is 20#
Just hanging around:


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Your two little cuties are growing so fast! 

I hope the other two does kid soon. The wait is always so hard!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

yesssss hard - not use why I abuse myself like this every year. lol


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

FINALLY Bug kidded last night - twin bucklings ( sad all my bucklings have to go- so I don't get to keep even one) #1 presented head first with BOTH legs tucked back - trying to push him back and get his feet forward while mom was trying to push him out was interesting. #2 went easy on me on had one leg back. 
pix follow:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

ok I think the pix will work now - sorry I was so tired that I was falling down stupid. lol


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cute


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

they are adorable


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

couple of days old and drier, lol


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww so cute


----------

